# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Safe’n’Sec 2009 + Антивирусный сканер Dr.Web

## SDA

Сам по себе антивирус, каким бы замечательным он ни был, ото всех вредоносных программ не защитит и от последствий их срабатывания не избавит. Уязвим сам принцип действия нынешних антивирусных сканеров: проверка подозрительных файлов по списку сигнатур уже известных вирусов. Списки эти растут стремительно, занимают все больше места, и полноценная проверка на вирусы отнимает все больше вычислительных ресурсов — и, в конечном счете, времени.
Однако есть и другой подход, — именно его исповедуют разработчики систем предотвращения вторжения на уровне хоста (Host Intrusion Prevention Systems, HIPS). Он заключается в том, чтобы противодействовать не столько загрузке потенциально опасных файлов в компьютер (через Интернет, со сменных накопителей, методами социальной инженерии и т.?п.), сколько исполнению программ, которые способны нанести данным владельца ПК реальный вред. В сущности, неактивированный вирус или не вышедший на связь со своим хозяином «троянский конь» — не такая уж большая обуза. Главное, чтобы легитимные данные на жестком диске и в памяти компьютера были целы.

Дальнейшим развитием такого подхода стал, по утверждению его создателей, пакет Safe’n’Sec 2009, который основан на собственной разработке компании S.N. Safe & Soft*ware — технологии V.I.P.O. (Valid Inside Permitted Operations). Многие HIPS-решения других производителей допускают запуск потенциально вредоносных программ, ограничивая их исполнение на уровне интерфейса Windows API. В такой ситуации всегда есть вероят*ность, что разработчики HIPS оставят без внимания какие-то из многочисленных и не всегда явно документированных функций Windows API — чем рано или поздно и воспользуется вредоносное ПО.

С точки зрения пользователя Safe’n’Sec 2009 работает как регистратор и контролер исполнения программ и их модулей в систе*ме. При первом запуске ПО создается база *доверенных программ с хешированием контрольных сумм для их исполняемых файлов. Надежность контроля гарантируется устойчивым алгоритмом SHA-256, и если хеш-сумма для некоего приложения без ведома системы изменилась или оно просто не зарегистрировано в базе, исполнение его будет заблоки*ровано. Решение о том, оставить блокировку или снять (если, к примеру, обновление *приложения произошло с очевидностью легитимно и с ведома владельца ПК), остается за пользователем.

С точки же зрения ОС пакет Safe’n’Sec 2009, благодаря технологии V.I.P.O.http://www.safensoft.ru/technology/ , формирует своего рода «песочницу» — безопасную изолированную среду для выполнения подозрительного кода. Делается это с использованием архитектурных особенностей ядра ОС Windows линейки NT. Поэтому, кстати говоря, установка пакета Safe’n’Sec 2009 на Windows 9x невозможна, — уровень собственной безопасности систем этого поколения решительно недостаточен для организации полноценной защиты от исполнения сомнительного кода.

Благодаря прямому взаимодействию с ОС на низком уровне программный комплекс *Safe’n’Sec 2009 позволяет эффективно блокировать обмен информацией между потенциально вредоносным ПО и операционной системой, ограничивать доступ к личным данным из пользовательского профиля, запрещает устанавливать глобальные перехватчики средств ввода (keyloggers) и получать доступ к буферу обмена.

Любое сомнительное ПО, не включенное явно пользователем в перечень доверенных, будет исполняться в той самой «песочнице» — от «лица» виртуальной учетной записи с максимально урезанными правами, с ограни*чением доступа к системному реестру и прав на создание/изменение файлов.

Для множества разновидностей популярного ПО (браузеров, торрент-клиентов, медиаплееров и т.?п.) в изначальной поставке *Safe’n’Sec 2009 уже предусмотрены подходящие «ящики с песком», которые позволяют наслаждаться полезной функциональностью таких программ, не беспокоясь о вреде, который они потенциально могут нанести, будучи измененными или сымитированными злоумышленниками.

Кроме того, пользователь сам может настраивать параметры ограничений для каждой новой программы, которую он запускает в системе лично. И, разумеется, если программа пытается стартовать без его ведома, он получит предупреждение от системы безопасности — и будет однозначно уверен в том, что такую несанкционированную деятельность необходимо блокировать.

В паре с антивирусным сканером Dr.Web Safe’n’Sec 2009 образует многоуровневую систему защиты ПК от широкого спектра вредоносных вторжений. Поскольку Safe’n’Sec 2009 не предназначен для выявления и лечения уже проникших на компьютер вредоносных программ, имеет смысл устанавливать его на заведомо «чистую» ОС — например, после полной переустановки системы. В таком случае, даже если в сохраненных для последующей инсталляции архивных данных таится вредоносный код, он будет выявлен и блокирован уже действующей системой Safe’n’Sec 2009. Dr.Web же, в свою очередь, обеспечит лечение зараженных традиционными вирусами файлов и сканирование входящих в компьютер потоков информации на предмет обнаружения новых.

http://www.pcmag.ru/software/detail_rev.php?ID=35248

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

